# what price your entree?



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

can we talk?? i know the economy is on a groove and all, but what is up with the outragous prices! you have to take out another mortgage to buy dinner at some places. (and that will be getting harder with the fed raising rates.) is it just me? am i chicken little, or is the sky really so high? (or is it about to fall)
god i wish i had an expecne account!
please share your thoughts here on the late night cafe. 
i'm still a fan of cheap food cooked well.

------------------
Thank You,
mb


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Prices do seem to be getting higher and higher, but they have to. I am now paying around $17 a pound for filet after cleaning and portioning, $13 a pound for venison, $4-5.50 a pound for guinea hen. We use very high-end product and thus have to charge high prices. I have a couple of entrees under $20, up to $32 and a guest check ave. of about $55-60.


----------



## youla (Jun 4, 1999)

PRICES ARE GOING CRAZY, WE JUST DID OUR NEW SEASONAL MENU AND OUR PRICES WENT UP AGAIN...I TRY TO GIVE PEOPLE THEIR MONEYS WORTH BUT WE WORK TO STANDARDS...WHAT GETS ME IS THAT WE OFFER SOME OF THE SAME ITEMS IN TWO DIFFERENT EATING AREAS AND SOME OF THEM HAVE A TEN DOLLAR DIFFERENCE FOR EXACTLY THE SAME DISH!!! I RECENTLY TOOK SOME NON.CHEF FRIENDS OUT FOR A DEGUSTATION MENU WHICH WAS BRILLIANT BUT I HAD TO EXPLAIN FOR DAYS AFTER WHY IT COST SO MUCH [IT WAS 100 DOLLARS A HEAD FOR 12 COURSES] THEY COULD NOT UNDERSTAND THE WORK THAT HAD GONE INTO THE MENU WHEN THEY COULD GET A BOWL OF VIETNAMESE SOUP FOR 5 DOLLARS AND BE SATISFIED!!AND THAT WAS THE COMPARISON I KEPT GETTING THOUGH THEY ALL FELT IT WAS AN EXPERIENCE AND TOTALLY ENJOYED THE WHOLE MENU......AUSTRALIA IS GOING WITH A GST STARTING 1 JULY SO EXPECT MORE PRICE RISES THEN...BUT I FIND DINING IS AN EXPERIENCE AND I AM JUST AS HAPPY WITH THE SOUP AS LONG AS IT TASTES GOOD AND YOU REALISE YOU PAY FOR THE WHOLE DINING EXPERIENCE NOT JUST THE FOOD THAT APPEARS IN FRONT OF YOU.


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

What I hate the most is paying big money and have the feeling of a poor value for what you get. Being a chef is tough also because when I go out and am spending a lot I start thinking of preparing the same thing myself and how I could have saved money if I had just made the same meal at home, and then you kind of stop enjoying your dining experience. I don't mind spending if I'm blown away, but I don't want the feeling of paying a high price simply because the guy has a lot of overhead. That's why when we go for example to SF we useually eat in the SOMA district because the rent is low and many high end chefs are opening low rent spots to pass on savings to the diner and still blow them away with the cuisine.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Mid 20's-a few mid 30's standard for the top 10 restaurants....a new restaurant opened a year ago with NYC prices and caught grief....they are thriving and actually have $18 foie gras as an appetizer.Pretty good for the Mid West.


----------

